# Risikobeurteilung "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" (Anlage) - Notwendige Unterlagen



## daniel80 (28 Februar 2019)

*Risikobeurteilung "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" (Anlage) - Notwendige Unterlagen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe derzeit vor meiner ersten Risikobeurteilung einer Anlage, im Sinne von einer "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" nach MRL (also: produktions- UND sicherheitstechnisch verknüpft). Ich versuche gerade, die Unterschiede zu einer Risikobeurteilung einer "normalen" Maschine herauszuarbeiten und habe dazu einige Fragen:



Welche Angaben müssen in der RB der Anlage in Bezug auf die Einzelkomponenten gemacht werden?
Hersteller
Typ-Bezeichnung
angewandte Richtlinien / Normen
Vollständige / Unvollständige Maschine
Risikobeurteilung vorhanden
Betriebsanleitung
Montageanleitung / Einbauerklärung

Welche Normen werden idR IMMER bei einer RB einer Anlage herangezogen?
Beispielsweise EN 11161 - Integrierte Fertigungssysteme

Unterscheidet sich der Aufbau der RB grundsätzlich in irgendwie von der einer Einzelmaschine? Rein theoretisch werden ja, wenn die Einzelkomponenten risikobeurteilt wurden, nur die sicherheitsrelevanten Schnittstellen betrachtet, und das in dem Ablauf, wie in EN 12100 beschrieben. Insofern dürfte sich der Aufbau von dem einer Einzelmaschine nur darin unterscheiden, die Schnittstellen (mithilfe eines Layouts o.ä.) zu identifizieren
Gibt es Software-Tools, die besonders für die Erstellung einer Anlagen-RB geeignet sind?
Sonstige Punkte, die erwähnenswert sind?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2019)

Sicherheitslayout ist elementar wichtig, Abschaltmatrix auch, dazu ergänzende Erläuterungen
zur Abschaltmatrix, PLr/PL, Schutzgitter und BWS-Dinge, ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand,
Not-Halt-Verkettung, Betriebsarten (ggfs. aus verschiedenen Normen), Betriebsanleitung für das 
Arbeitssystem,... mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr ein... doch: Manipulationsanreiz und psychische
Belastung, gaaanz wichtig...und dann noch 4.0..., dann haste es!


----------



## daniel80 (4 März 2019)

Moin und danke für den Input! 

Dazu folgende Fragen:

Was ist eine Abschaltmatrix?
Welche Norm (außer C-Normen) zieht man idR für Betriebsartenwahlschalter heran?
62061
60204
13849
...


----------



## Tommi (6 März 2019)

Hallo,


eine Abschaltmatrix ist eine XY-Tabelle, wo Du einträgst, mit welcher Sicherheitsfunktion
und in welcher Betriebsart sichere Sensoren Aktoren abschalten.


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe derzeit vor meiner ersten Risikobeurteilung einer Anlage, im Sinne von einer "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" nach MRL (also: produktions- UND sicherheitstechnisch verknüpft). Ich versuche gerade, die Unterschiede zu einer Risikobeurteilung einer "normalen" Maschine herauszuarbeiten und habe dazu einige Fragen:
> 
> ...



Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf...Meine RB beginnt mit einer Übersichts-Skizze und einer Beschreibung der Komponenten (Pos.-Nr. / Benennung / Funktion). Welche Angaben sollten hier noch ergänzt werden? 

Hersteller?
Ich würde das darauf beschränken, ob die Komponente in Eigen- oder Fremdleistung gefertigt wurde

Baujahr?
ggf. für die Betrachtung der zugrunde liegenden Richtlinien wichtig

Weitere??
Angewandte Richtlinien / Normen
Vollständige / Unvollständige Maschine
...


----------



## stevenn (22 Juli 2019)

nimm doch die EN 12100 zur Hand, da steht genau drin was du niederschreiben sollst.
ich denke die Antwort muss dir genügen, alles andere wäre einfach eine Zusammenfassung dieser Norm


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

Hi - die 12100 ist ja "nur" die A-Norm, und die macht diesbezüglich keine Angaben dazu. Hierzu müsste eigentlich die 11161 Auskunft liefern. 

Allerdings finde ich darin auch keine Vorgaben, ...

... dass Komponenten-Hersteller benannt werden müssen, oder
... dass Angaben dazu gemacht werden müssen, ob die Komponenten in Eigen- oder Fremdleistung erzeugt wurden.

Allerdings, ist bei Eigen- oder Fremdleistung entscheidend, WER für die Risikobeurteilung der Komponente verantwortlich ist - also ob die Komponente mit der Anlagen-RB beurteilt wird (besonders bei Eigenfertigung), oder separat (bei Fremdfertigung).

Baujahr würde ich auch noch wichtig finden. Aber auch hier: Vllt. nice to have, aber kein muss.


----------



## stevenn (22 Juli 2019)

achso du sprichst von den Lieferantenunterlagen.
die tauchen in meiner RBU nicht auf. die richtigen und vollständigen Unterlagen müssen natürlich vorhanden sein, aber mit der RBU haben diese Unterlagen dann eher weniger was zu tun


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

Ja, aber ich muss als verantwortlicher Ersteller der RB für die Gesamt-Anlage wissen, was denn beurteilt werden soll: Wenn eine Komponente als Fremdfabrikat eingekauft wird, kann man ja davon ausgehen, dass der Lieferant seine RB gemacht hat. Wenn ich aber (ggf. nur für diese Anlage) die Komponente in Eigenleistung herstelle und in die Anlage integriere (und auch nur dafür), dann muss ich als Hersteller der Anlage, die Komponente in MEINER RB mit berücksichtigen. Ob ich die Komponente in Eigen- oder Fremdleistung herstelle, muss ich ja in meiner RB irgendwie festhalten, oder nicht?


----------



## Profilator (22 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

DIN EN 11161 ist eine C-Norm. D.h. eine Produktnorm. C-Normen wurden für bestimmte Produkte "Maßgeschneidert". Das kann aber nur sinnhaft sein, wenn deine Anlage/Maschine/Gesamtheit ganz genau in den Anwendungsbereich der 11161 "hineinpasst". Nur so können ja die in der Norm betrachteten Gefährdungen, Risiken usw. zur tatsächlichen Anlage/Maschine/Gesamtheit passen. Weil, wenn eine C-Norm herangezogen wird, dann muß diese auch komplett beachtet/umgesetzt werden, und nicht etwa nur Teile davon.

MfG
Profilator


----------



## daniel80 (22 Juli 2019)

Hi, danke, aber leider sind deine Angaben nicht korrekt: Die DIN EN ISO 11161 ist eine B1-Norm.


----------



## stevenn (23 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich muss als verantwortlicher Ersteller der RB für die Gesamt-Anlage wissen, was denn beurteilt werden soll: Wenn eine Komponente als Fremdfabrikat eingekauft wird, kann man ja davon ausgehen, dass der Lieferant seine RB gemacht hat. Wenn ich aber (ggf. nur für diese Anlage) die Komponente in Eigenleistung herstelle und in die Anlage integriere (und auch nur dafür), dann muss ich als Hersteller der Anlage, die Komponente in MEINER RB mit berücksichtigen. Ob ich die Komponente in Eigen- oder Fremdleistung herstelle, muss ich ja in meiner RB irgendwie festhalten, oder nicht?


du stellst doch eine Anlage her. nun kaufst du komponenten zu und stellst aber auch selber welche her. was ich meinte mit "die tauchen in meiner RBU nicht auf", ist, das die Unterlagen an sich in der RBU nicht auftauchen. was soll denn auch das Datenblatt in derRBU. in der Betriebsanleitung natürlich schon, da sind dann alle Unterlagen enthalten. die Restrisiken, welche aus den Lieferantenunterlagen hervorgehen tauchen dann schon in der RBU auf, denn die sind ja da und müssen ggf. gemindert werden. Am Ende stellst du eine Anlage her die sicher sein muss, das heißt, das alle Schnittstellen aber auch alle sonstigen Gefahren ausreichend gemindert sein müssen. diese Punkte, egal ob eigen-hergestellte-komponente oder Zukaufteil tauchen dann in der RBU auf


----------



## daniel80 (23 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Hi - die 12100 ist ja "nur" die A-Norm, und die macht diesbezüglich keine Angaben dazu. Hierzu müsste eigentlich die 11161 Auskunft liefern.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich darin auch keine Vorgaben, ...
> 
> ...



Hier nochmal ein vorheriger Post von mir; Daher wäre die Antwort jeweils "NEIN" auf die Fragen, ob Komponenten-Hersteller benannt werden müssen und ob Komponenten in Eigen- oder Fremdleistung produziert werden müssen. Auch die Frage nach dem Baujahr hat sich erledigt. Korrekt?


----------



## daniel80 (9 August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

die EN ISO 12100 schreibt vor, dass bei den zeitlichen Grenzen auch empfohlene Wartungsintervalle festgehalten werden müssen. Jetzt macht es bei einer Anlage meiner Ansicht nach keinen Sinn, jede Wartung einer Einzelkomponente  zu beschreiben - die müssten ja in der BA der Einzelkomponenten zu finden sein, also genügt ein Verweis darauf. 

Ich denke mal, dass lediglich anlagenspezifische Dinge, wie zB Test eines Nothalt-Kreises einer Schutzeinrichtung oder Start-/Stop-Taster und deren Auswirkung in der RBU der Anlage beschrieben werden sollen. Ist das korrekt?


----------

